# NBA basketball lovin' tribe



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

any basketball lovers here?








: the regular season starts TONIGHT







:

cleveland plays boston

milwaukee plays chicago

portland plays l.a.








: L A K E R fan here!







:

who's everyone else rootin' for?


----------



## mommabear207 (Nov 19, 2007)

*celtics!!!!!!*


----------



## amy9798 (Jun 25, 2005)

Another Lakers fan here!

The game made our Christmas much merrier!







:


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amy9798* 
The game made our Christmas much merrier!







:









: ours too.







: especially since we weren't very optimistic going in.


----------



## mommabear207 (Nov 19, 2007)

LOL yeah rub it in-
how ironic that so far theres only lakers and celtics fans here!
happily we're back on track you have to admit 28-4 is doing great

so how long have you all been fans? does your whole family follow the same team as well?

we're all celtics fans. in dh's family its been generations. myself - more so in the last 5 years. i loved sports as a kid but couldn't really follow any team as we didn't have a tv. i did see quite a few chicago games with my grandfather- now he watches mostly college so he doesn't know whats going on in the NBA. DH is a huge fan- I can't tell you how excited he was when we won the championship last year!


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

Sixers fan here. We've been pretty lousy since trading Iverson.







I adore basketball, playing it, watching it, coaching it, you name it.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

oops, i forgot i started the thread.

well, it's been an exciting season (for me, anyway). only wish the lakers had the best record in the entire league. guess it won't matter if we meet orlando in the finals.

so, who's watchin' the playoffs?

thrilled the celtics got eliminated (WOO HOO!). last year must have been some kind of fluke.









i'm definitely a laker fan, but have to admit lebron's buzzer beater the other night was pretty amazing.

G O L A K E R S


----------



## amy9798 (Jun 25, 2005)

Our whole family has been really enjoying the playoffs- lots of exciting games, especially this round. We've been Lakers fans for several years now and never miss a game- we have NBA league pass so that we can catch the away games as well. We're really hoping we get to go to a championship parade this year







I love having a team and "knowing" all the players so well. It feels almost like I'm watching my brothers or my kids play sometimes...

The Cavaliers are my second favorite NBA team (I totally have a thing for Ben Wallace







) so I'm loving watching them as well. Lebron is just an amazing player!


----------



## starryeyedgyal (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amy9798* 
Our whole family has been really enjoying the playoffs- lots of exciting games, especially this round. We've been Lakers fans for several years now and never miss a game- we have NBA league pass so that we can catch the away games as well. We're really hoping we get to go to a championship parade this year







I love having a team and "knowing" all the players so well. It feels almost like I'm watching my brothers or my kids play sometimes...


So jealous!!! I wish we had league passes!!! I've been a die hard Laker fan since I was a little kid. I have to admit that I was hating on Kobe for awhile. But I've got that lovin' feeling back!!! I'm going to be the one to break the curse....would love to see Orlando in the finals. They're playing some good basketball!!! But first things first....another "W" tonight against Denver!!! Woot!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

looking forward to tonight's laker game (yes, i realize it's already started, we usually don't watch it until dd goes to bed). i'm hoping they wrap it up tonight (although i have a feeling denver is gonna push it to seven).

glad cleveland is still in it. i guess i'd rather see the lakers meet orlando in the finals, but i can't stand their coach, so i'm rooting for cleveland.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

sorry to see cleveland eliminated, but excited to watch the lakers crush orlando.

three days to game one.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

game one - tonight!!!

g o l a k e r s !


----------



## lactatinggirl (Nov 22, 2009)

Utah Jazz FTW!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

so excited basketball season had started again. went to see the last pre-season (the only game we can afford to attend) laker game last friday. they played golden state who gave them a real run for their money. lakers were down by 8 with 2 minutes to go. fans were leaving the arena. lakers tied it up and put the game into overtime. won the game in overtime. so much fun. fans were going nuts.

just a great way to get familiar with the new players and get excited about the upcoming season.

barely beat houston in game one, but the ring ceremony was really nice.

no fan of boston here (obviously), but was thrilled to see them beat miami. miami is going to have a target on their back all year, what with all the hype.

also happy to see that cleveland was able to beat boston (without lebron james). good for them.

anyway, any other basketball lovin' mamas out there? or am i alone?

GO LAKERS!!!


----------

